# Rucksacks



## Lockdown (Feb 9, 2015)

Can someone give me a good place to look for rucks? Quality rucks preferably. That won't break after three marches.


----------



## AWP (Feb 9, 2015)

Did you use the Search function first?

Also, moved to Kit and Gear.


----------



## Brill (Feb 9, 2015)

My tough box is full of 'em!

Link up with the ODA and SOT-As there at CRTC. The dive team could give you tips about combat swimming...and rucking.


----------



## Lockdown (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not sure what that means


----------



## Lockdown (Feb 9, 2015)

Nevermind. I figured it out.


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 9, 2015)

Whats breaking?

An easy mod is the Tactical Tailor Fight Light Malice frame(i think thats the name). It's welded, so you can beat it up pretty good.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 9, 2015)

Or the old Alice pack (large). O.D. green with frame and lumbar pad...Plus name and cats eyes sewn on top of ruck.

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 10, 2015)

Mystery Ranch, FTW.

Also, here...


----------



## x SF med (Feb 10, 2015)

Son, YOU want to control air assets in a battlespace containing my brothers, and you can't even find a serviceable rucksack on the internet, nor find the recommendations for rucks here on this site?   We are going to have a lot of friendly fire incidents and missed drops in your AO.


----------



## Lockdown (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## pardus (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.unclesamsretailoutlet.com/category-s/329.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=329&show=60&page=1


----------



## Board and Seize (Feb 10, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Mystery Ranch, FTW.



Seconded.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 10, 2015)

I've had a large ALICE ruck for more than 20 years, it survived ROTC advanced camp, four years in the infantry with the 101st, a handful of deployments and a whole bunch of jumps with 5th Group and JSOC.  The only things I ever did to it was have cat eyes and a nametape sewn on it.  Oh yeah and I added after-market kidney and shoulder pads that slid over the existing ones.  If you're just looking for conditioning, an ALICE is a good one.

If you have a specific unit or school in mind, I suggest you find out what they're using and buy that.


----------



## amatt2009 (Feb 15, 2018)

Board and Seize said:


> Seconded.


Third.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2018)

A not very active member on the site basically told me to look at Hill People and choose something.   Some of you can guess which brother I'm talking about.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 16, 2018)

A high-volume ruck?  A 3-day ruck?

I have a love/hate thing about the ALICE, but the large ALICE is one of my faves.  I'd love to own another.

Mystery Ranch, Tactical Tailor, LBT, Gregory (the UM-21 patrol pack is my fave small-volume 3-day pack).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 16, 2018)

x SF med said:


> A not very active member on the site basically told me to look at Hill People and choose something.   Some of you can guess which brother I'm talking about.



Not cheap, but I use Hill People for a couple different purposes. One being their chest pack when I hike or ride my bike. SubCompact, blade, and ID fit no problem.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 16, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not cheap, but I use Hill People for a couple different purposes. One being their chest pack when I hike or ride my bike. SubCompact, blade, and ID fit no problem.



Have a chest pack from them...as I have said before, just need to expand colors.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 4, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> A high-volume ruck?  A 3-day ruck?
> 
> I have a love/hate thing about the ALICE, but the large ALICE is one of my faves.  I'd love to own another.
> 
> Mystery Ranch, Tactical Tailor, LBT, Gregory (the UM-21 patrol pack is my fave small-volume 3-day pack).



We love to put things in ALICE...still have one.


----------



## Gunpowder (Oct 5, 2018)

Muppet said:


> Or the old Alice pack (large). O.D. green with frame and lumbar pad...Plus name and cats eyes sewn on top of ruck.
> 
> F.M.


Home sweet Home.....


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 5, 2018)

I would love to have another ALICE, I know I can get one in eBay, just have not got around to it yet.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 5, 2018)

@Devildoc They’re cheap now Buy US GI Used Military Surplus Large Alice Pack at Army Surplus World | Army Surplus World


----------



## policemedic (Oct 5, 2018)

Mystery Ranch. Message ends.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 6, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Mystery Ranch. Message ends.



@policemedic Arcteryx makes high quality gear as well, but I must say that Mystery Ranch did a fine job building off the ALICE design


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 6, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> @Devildoc They’re cheap now Buy US GI Used Military Surplus Large Alice Pack at Army Surplus World | Army Surplus World



I am staring down the barrel of having to buy a new vehicle.  It's not a thing for me at the moment.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 6, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> @policemedic Arcteryx makes high quality gear as well, but I must say that Mystery Ranch did a fine job building off the ALICE design



I like both MR and The Dead Bird, but I think Mystery Ranch is more functional, has more options.  But man, I love their jackets.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 6, 2018)

I’ve got a MR ruck and I use their RATS pack as my aid bag.  I’ve used them for years and so far I haven’t found anything that outperforms them. 

I’m living out of the ruck for the next week. I constantly abuse the fuck out of it and not one stitch has failed. 

Like most medics who work out of an aid bag, mine is a bit overstuffed but it remains in perfect condition. 

I’ll probably be sending one to a family member OCONUS as a combination Christmas/belated 1LT promotion gift.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 6, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I like both MR and The Dead Bird, but I think Mystery Ranch is more functional, has more options.  But man, I love their jackets.



Yes, Mystery Ranch really nails it. I have a large Arcteryx, high guality, great load distribution. But it’s like a duffle bag on your back, not many pockets. I use it to haul a metric to of gear to a fixed camp that vehicles can’t get to. The issue MOLLE IIIs and assault pack are decent, but I have to say again those MR rucks are tactical Cadillacs


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 6, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I am staring down the barrel of having to buy a new vehicle.  It's not a thing for me at the moment.



I hear ya. Happy hunting


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 6, 2018)

I bought my own Mystery Ranch ruck. Never looked back.


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2018)

I bought a Tactical Tailor MALICE because I couldn't accept the MR pricepoint for what was essentially "tactical luggage" to me while traveling from FOB to FOB.

This was 2009, but I thought TT's nylon hardware was weak and prone to breaking. Mine's served me well, but I have to watch how I tighten the buckles. A teammate bought an MR ruck before their prices jumped nearly 100% and loves his ruck. He's also a Kifaru owner, so for him to sing MR's praises says something.

TT's MALICE was (maybe still is, maybe is not) a great ruck with questionable hardware. MR is a great everything, but with a heavy pricepoint. If you can stomach the price, MR is a great choice.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 6, 2018)

AWP said:


> I bought a Tactical Tailor MALICE because I couldn't accept the MR pricepoint for what was essentially "tactical luggage" to me while traveling from FOB to FOB.
> 
> This was 2009, but I thought TT's nylon hardware was weak and prone to breaking. Mine's served me well, but I have to watch how I tighten the buckles. A teammate bought an MR ruck before their prices jumped nearly 100% and loves his ruck. He's also a Kifaru owner, so for him to sing MR's praises says something.
> 
> TT's MALICE was (maybe still is, maybe is not) a great ruck with questionable hardware. MR is a great everything, but with a heavy pricepoint. If you can stomach the price, MR is a great choice.



@AWP Hmmmmm, perhaps a used Mystery Ranch is the way to go


----------



## DC (Oct 6, 2018)

Eberlestock Just One


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 6, 2018)

AWP said:


> I bought a Tactical Tailor MALICE because I couldn't accept the MR pricepoint for what was essentially "tactical luggage" to me while traveling from FOB to FOB.
> 
> This was 2009, but I thought TT's nylon hardware was weak and prone to breaking. Mine's served me well, but I have to watch how I tighten the buckles. A teammate bought an MR ruck before their prices jumped nearly 100% and loves his ruck. He's also a Kifaru owner, so for him to sing MR's praises says something.
> 
> TT's MALICE was (maybe still is, maybe is not) a great ruck with questionable hardware. MR is a great everything, but with a heavy pricepoint. If you can stomach the price, MR is a great choice.


The price isn't for the faint of heart, but if there is a desire to have multiple rucks, mission dependant that is, investing in the MR frame is worth it. At least it makes the other styles less painful to purchase.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 6, 2018)

DC said:


> Eberlestock Just One



@DC Good price point, looks very functional


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> @AWP Hmmmmm, perhaps a used Mystery Ranch is the way to go



Maybe, but I'm out of that game. Those days are behind me. 9 years of bombing around Afghanistan were enough.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 6, 2018)

AWP said:


> Maybe, but I'm out of that game. Those days are behind me. 9 years of bombing around Afghanistan were enough.



Whew, I’d say...damn, 9 years. Hats off to you


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> Whew, I’d say...damn, 9 years. Hats off to you



To quote Dickens without a trace of irony:
It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way – in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2018)

Mine's the one at the top, with the Thumper. I don't know what our packs were called officially. We just called them rucks. See, I can always find a reason to drag up ancient history no matter what the subject of the thread.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> Whew, I’d say...damn, 9 years. Hats off to you



You can read my assessment of what it did to him by reading his signature line. 

_Disgusting...but in its own sick demented way the product of a twisted and yet brilliant mind...ravaged by too many years among the savage tribes of the Hindu Kush, amid the desolation of war, man-rape and banditry, driven to the brink of the abyss of raging insanity by the fetid fumes from the stagnant Bagram cesspool. -Ocoka One_


----------



## DC (Oct 6, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Mine's the one at the top, with the Thumper. I don't know what our packs were called officially. We just called them rucks. See, I can always find a reason to drag up ancient history no matter what the subject of the thread.
> View attachment 24400



Looks like a 782 modified.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 6, 2018)

DC said:


> Looks like a 782 modified.



Meanwhile, I am digging the OG M16 at the bottom....


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2018)

We called all our web gear, helmets, canteens, rucks, pack harness, web belts, all that junk,  Seven-Eighty-Two Gear. Damn, @DC , you know your history.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Meanwhile, I am digging the OG M16 at the bottom....



I carried the bloop for about a month because we rotated weapons and responsibilities every 3-4 weeks. That way everybody knew how to do everybody else's job. When there's only 12 of you, you gotta be flexible.

Enough of a hijack...sorry.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 6, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> We called all our web gear, helmets, canteens, rucks, pack harness, web belts, all that junk,  Seven-Eighty-Two Gear. Damn, @DC , you know your history.



782 gear, AKA "deuce gear," named after the form that is used for distribution.

I found that out at my last stop as a corpsman in the reserve, which was a 4th fssg supply unit.


----------



## DC (Oct 6, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> We called all our web gear, helmets, canteens, rucks, pack harness, web belts, all that junk,  Seven-Eighty-Two Gear. Damn, @DC , you know your history.


Im just old and was issued the same in 77. Still have a load bearing harness brand new somewhere as a spare. Played with the 79 too. Loved that blooper.😃 oh still have my steel pot with cammo cover too👍🏾


----------



## Gunpowder (Oct 6, 2018)

Still using my Berghaus Crusader 90/20...worthy of pack mule freaking misery....issued in the early 80's...other than a connector or two...still humping


----------



## digrar (Oct 6, 2018)

We were still using the M79 in the early 2000s. One of the boys unfortunately found himself right at the tipping point where the 35 year old firing pin wouldn't hard strike a round anymore. He'd been carrying it for a few weeks as his primary, with his rifle slung, then couldn't get rounds away when they got in a contact. Talk about grumpy...


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 6, 2018)

You bastards.....now I am wanting a MR Urban Assault.....


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 6, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> You bastards.....now I am wanting a MR Urban Assault.....



@Kraut783 Send pics when it shows up on your doorstep ;)


----------



## KiloPapa (Oct 7, 2018)

If you want an unbreakable pack to carry your house in...
I present the Norwegian Norrøna Recon Pack. The older version, mind you. The newer ones aren’t unbreakable.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 7, 2018)

Still a huge fan of my Eberlestock Skycrane II.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 7, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> Eberlestock Skycrane II.



That’s a great ruck as well. Is that an issued piece of gear?


----------



## Poccington (Oct 7, 2018)

I love Mystery Ranch. It hurt my bank account but YOLO and all that.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 7, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Still using my Berghaus Crusader 90/20...worthy of pack mule freaking misery....issued in the early 80's...other than a connector or two...still humping



Berghaus are a great old school brand. Their Munro is still an excellent daysack and the design hasn't changed in decades... Perfect in it's simplicity.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 7, 2018)

Poccington said:


> I love Mystery Ranch. It hurt my bank account but YOLO and all that.



I do not need any more rucksacks in my life LOL. But that is the same philosophy I have for jackets, so that's why I wear Arcteryx.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 7, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> That’s a great ruck as well. Is that an issued piece of gear?



Nah, I've been out since 06. Personal gear for personal things. It lives in my semi truck and goes wherever I go.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 7, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> Nah, I've been out since 06. Personal gear for personal things. It lives in my semi truck and goes wherever I go.



I know what you mean


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 7, 2018)

When I think of Rucksacks I only think of PT.

I run an oldschool od green ALICE with a 80 lb rogue bag in it... no joke she comes out to 99 lbs which is perfect for pt.

Now if you want a bag to carry stuff....yeah mystery ranch is solid.  Bags are like armpits.....every body has 2...  wait that makes no sense!?!,!?!@$%!@!


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 7, 2018)

If it doesn't have to be tactical.
Odd for gear, I guess. I taken a lot of time off from hitting the park trails (it double duties use as luggage) with The North Face Banshee 65 youtube link. This is what I use.


I have a used milsurp USMC IBLE as well, but for what it's worth, and I prefer the Banshee over the IBLE. Outside the military I've no interest in camoflage, nothing works better than mud, and it usually covers camo anyhow.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 7, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> When I think of Rucksacks I only think of PT.
> 
> I run an oldschool od green ALICE with a 80 lb rogue bag in it... no joke she comes out to 99 lbs which is perfect for pt.
> 
> Now if you want a bag to carry stuff....yeah mystery ranch is solid.  Bags are like armpits.....every body has 2...  wait that makes no sense!?!,!?!@$%!@!



99lbs for PT. What are you, part mule?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 7, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> 99lbs for PT. What are you, part mule?



No just retarded on 10 different levels.....


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 7, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> No just retarded on 10 different levels.....



Pretty sure one of those levels is ‘mule’ ;)


----------



## Gunpowder (Oct 7, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> Pretty sure one of those levels is ‘mule’ ;)



Ditto...when asked ...I explain that 'I' was a pack mule....65lbs on the cotton bale scale...anything over that is on you.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 8, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Ditto...when asked ...I explain that 'I' was a pack mule....65lbs on the cotton bale scale...anything over that is on you.



Leather Personnel Carrier and equipment insertion


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> Have a chest pack from them...as I have said before, just need to expand colors.


I’ve sent them email in the past that have gone unanswered.  This time they finally send me an answer.  Maybe I’ll do a change.org to get a chest pack in blue or red.  LOL


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2018)

I once, did a ruck run 5 miles with 78lbs and hot footed a fool to make a point. My ankle has never been right since....

The things we do to show people how much a puss they are!


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 9, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I once, did a ruck run 5 miles with 78lbs and hot footed a fool to make a point. My ankle has never been right since....
> 
> The things we do to show people how much a puss they are!



Which is why I do not do goruck events anymore.  Been there, done that, got the arthritis, bad knees and bad back.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I’ve sent them email in the past that have gone unanswered.  This time they finally send me an answer.  Maybe I’ll do a change.org to get a chest pack in blue or red.  LOL
> 
> View attachment 24455



If you are going to order their stuff let me know I’ll PM you a discount code. It is 5% but it beats 0.


----------



## Nicsmith1127 (May 22, 2019)

Hello, 

Curious if anyone has been to selection recently or has the drop on the specific ruck used currently for SFAS. I am a prior service Marine and am gathering my DOPE on ARMY equipment issue for the course. Through google I have ascertained the ARMY has recently (within the last couple of years) transitioned to a new ruck sack but I have been unable to find information as to the exact one used at selection, i.e. the size and or model #. 

Thank you for your time, 

Respectfully,
- Z


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (May 22, 2019)

Nicsmith1127 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Curious if anyone has been to selection recently or has the drop on the specific ruck used currently for SFAS. I am a prior service Marine and am gathering my DOPE on ARMY equipment issue for the course. Through google I have ascertained the ARMY has recently (within the last couple of years) transitioned to a new ruck sack but I have been unable to find information as to the exact one used at selection, i.e. the size and or model #.
> 
> ...


Standard MOLLE rucksack


----------



## barnesm44 (Jun 19, 2019)

Nicsmith1127 said:


> Curious if anyone has been to selection recently or has the drop on the specific ruck used currently for SFAS. I am a prior service Marine and am gathering my DOPE on ARMY equipment issue for the course. Through google I have ascertained the ARMY has recently (within the last couple of years) transitioned to a new ruck sack but I have been unable to find information as to the exact one used at selection, i.e. the size and or model #.


To piggy back off his question, I am used to the tactical tailor rucks and would like to buy a personal to train with in my transition time and then take with me. Goal is to attend SFAS in the near future. Tac tailor offers Multicam, OD and ACU. What is everybody using? Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (Jun 19, 2019)

barnesm44 said:


> To piggy back off his question, I am used to the tactical tailor rucks and would like to buy a personal to train with in my transition time and then take with me. Goal is to attend SFAS in the near future. Tac tailor offers Multicam, OD and ACU. What is everybody using? Thanks.



Not ACU. That’s wasted money. Multicam, OD Green, or tan for the Q. You WILL use a standard MOLLE ruck at Selection, however. For what it’s worth, my Tac Tailor is OD Green.


----------



## barnesm44 (Jun 19, 2019)

Duke said:


> Not ACU. That’s wasted money. Multicam, OD Green, or tan for the Q. You WILL use a standard MOLLE ruck at Selection, however.


Awesome, thanks for your help.


----------

